# If an online store accidentally sends you the order twice(instead of once...)



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's say they charged you for 1 order and sent you 2 by mistake. Would you contact them and return 1? (assuming they haven't realized their mistake)

This is a website I like very much, but on the other hand they have thousands of customers and are sure as hell making a good profit. I, on the other hand, just quit my job.

What would you do? *Be honest*


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd keep the extra. Unless its really not worth having so would pass it on. Example would be I just ordered a couple of concept art books. If got double delivery I would keep it and when someone on my course if having a hard time with concept art I would give it to them. I would like a cigarette in return though :b

At the end of the day, if your ordering from a worldwide company they really wouldn't care. If it was a little one then I would be inclined to give it back. To be honest, if you have ever torrented then there really is no difference.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Send a small, discrete, unimportant looking email about the mixup to a *relevant *contact of the company which deals with the sales. just send it to a generic Customer Service operator.

Keep a record of that email, and if they dont ask for it back within a month, it's yours! 

Or you could just send it back. W/E 

Oh and of course if they want it back they pay for shipping.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

To be honest, this kind of thing has happened to me. I ordered $600 worth of privacy fencing from The Home Depot. They delivered 2 shipments. Wow, I know that was wrong of me not to say anything about it. I still feel so guilty. I should be ashamed of myself :spank

I had enough fence to go around both sides of the house.


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

It's only $80 bucks worth of stuff in my situation. Although...600 actually makes the situation *more* difficult.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i would say keep it because they made the mistake. you would only give it back if they ask for it back

if i was that company and i made an error i would eat the lost provided it was not too much money and i would be more careful next time.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Keep it for now. If they contact you though give it back.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

xTKsaucex said:


> At the end of the day, if your ordering from a worldwide company they really wouldn't care. If it was a little one then I would be inclined to give it back.


I feel the same way. If it was a small company I'd be more likely to let them know and to send it back, but if it's a large one then to be honest I wouldn't feel too guilty about it, knowing it likely wouldn't make a noticeable difference to their profits.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's the companies mistake, You are not obliged to send it back. If it's a faceless giganticorp then keep it, sell it, and give the money to charity.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Send it back*

I would return it. If you want to be an honest person then you must do the right thing. I once got $5.00 to much in change from BK I went back through the drive thru and gave it back, because being a cashier in the past I know, you are held accountable for your drawer and its shortages. This might be the same with the online store employee that processed your order. Do you leave them to get in trouble and possibly fired because you want to keep something ?? I wouldnt! :no



Zima said:


> Let's say they charged you for 1 order and sent you 2 by mistake. Would you contact them and return 1? (assuming they haven't realized their mistake)
> 
> This is a website I like very much, but on the other hand they have thousands of customers and are sure as hell making a good profit. I, on the other hand, just quit my job.
> 
> What would you do? *Be honest*


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*WOW , I am shocked and apalled by how many dishonest people are here!!! It was a mistake and yes it may be a big company BUT you should be an honest person and give it back! *


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I won't lie. I would keep it most likely depending on what it was LOL.

If they called or contacted me wanting it back, sure i'd send it. I don't see keeping it being that bad of a thing. Sure you didn't pay for it but it's not like you purposely took that item without paying in the first place.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Keep it, I would.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

if it's a nice item, i would open one, and shelve the other one, so in case American Pickers comes to my place, i can sell it and claim it is in mint condition.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I would probably keep it if it was from a large company because it's their own fault. If it was a small company I would send it back. Yes, I am a shameless heathen. :boogie


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Sit on it for a few weeks just in case and then keep, give away, or sell depending on how useful 2 are and what it's worth.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

This happened to me...but it was because they messed up my first order so it took forever but I eventually got it and I guess they sent another one just in case it never got to me. I kept both because I didn't really want to go through the process of returning it and because they messed up anyways


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd keep the extra. This happened to me when I ordered a DVD of Almost Famous and ended up getting two.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess I'd send them an email telling them they can have someone pick it up if they want it but I can't be bothered to handle shipping complications. If keeping it I'd be afraid they'd charge my card for the second one later.


----------



## tardisblue (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd probably contact them. They might tell you to just keep it. Or they'll mail you a box or shipping stickers to send back. Probably wouldn't be too much hassle.

This isn't the same thing, but whenever I've bought used stuff online from individuals or businesses, when they get the item wrong, they usually just tell me to keep it and refund my money. Or when I've had shipped goods stolen from my apartment lobby, Amazon has refunded me. Online stores are pretty good about these things.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

This happened to me several years ago regarding a prepaid phone card and free phone bundle for tracfone. I called them to return the second one and they noticed their mistake and charged me for the second bundle. They then told me their policy is to not allow returns of phone cards and the phone was free so that didn't count. Also they made up something about me probably hitting the order button more than once. Thankfully I could use the extra phone card the next year, but that wasn't the point.
Another time my mother ordered some vitamins from puritans pride. They sent double the order and it wasn't even their famous buy one get one or two free sales. She called and they just said keep it... so I guess it depend on the company.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Happened to me once. I wrote an e-mail and they asked me to send it back. I got a credit note + bonus for my next order. In my case, it wasn't a big online store but a very small metal mailorder.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd keep it, or give it to a friend (if I had one).


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Definitely keep it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Keep it. Their mistake.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I had this happen about six years ago. I ordered a suspension lift for one of my trucks that cost about $500, but it was on backorder for almost two months. Finally when it came there must have been some confusion when they shipped everything out, because two days after I got it they shipped a second one. I held onto it for a week or two waiting to see if they charged my credit card but they never did. It slipped my mind and I kinda forgot about it until several months later and by that time I figured there's no point in contacting them. I still have it sitting in my garage, doubt I'll ever use it. Yeah, I feel kind of guilty about it but not much I can do anymore now. I should put it on ebay and try to get some cash for it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Well the law says if they send you something you didn't order you don't have to pay for and you can keep it. Columbia House once sent me a CD I never ordered and I called them and they said I could keep it without paying.


----------

